

Node.js can replace wordpress? - kstaken
http://www.js2node.com/nodejs/node-js-can-replace-wordpress

======
rartichoke
Have you looked into Ghost? It's a blogging engine written on top of node. It
has close to 200,000 pounds of funding on kick starter.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnonolan/ghost-
just-a-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnonolan/ghost-just-a-
blogging-platform)

They are not looking to replace WP though as a CMS, it is just a blog engine
at the moment. I'm sure you could modify it to accept CMS style modules
though.

~~~
kstaken
Ghost "looks" very cool but right now it's just vapor. Really hope that
changes soon.

~~~
rartichoke
I talked to the guy on IRC about a month ago. They are still on target to ship
it in August of this year so it's not too far away if they can meet their
mark.

